
JQuery.popeye - an inline lightbox alternative - imjustcreative
http://herr-schuessler.de/blog/jquerypopeye-an-inline-lightbox-alternative/#
======
SingAlong
Too slow on my FF3. It still shows a div with a scrollbar and unformatted
links even after 30 seconds. Still loading. Took a look at the design the last
time I loaded it. Its cute.

